# International schools



## senorat (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello all.
Planning a move to Spain or Portugal in next year or so. I'm a primary teacher and will be looking for work in a international school so my two boys can attend for free. Husband very happy to come but unsure he will find work, so our main question is: could a family of four live on a teacher's salary? I think wage is around 25,000€ gross. 
Many thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

senorat said:


> Hello all.
> Planning a move to Spain or Portugal in next year or so. I'm a primary teacher and will be looking for work in a international school so my two boys can attend for free. Husband very happy to come but unsure he will find work, so our main question is: could a family of four live on a teacher's salary? I think wage is around 25,000€ gross.
> Many thanks!


 Hhhmm, it maybe tight, but if you live simply you maybe ok. I've had friends who taught in international schools in Spain, all their partners had to work to help with the finances

Jo xxx


----------



## senorat (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. We are trying to get some savings behind us to cushion us a bit! X


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... Heres a link to the governing body in Spain Welcome to Nabss | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

senorat said:


> Hello all.
> Planning a move to Spain or Portugal in next year or so. I'm a primary teacher and will be looking for work in a international school so my two boys can attend for free. Husband very happy to come but unsure he will find work, so our main question is: could a family of four live on a teacher's salary? I think wage is around 25,000€ gross.
> Many thanks!


:welcome:

IMO, even IF you got free school fees, that would be very tight for a family of four

could you live comfortably on it in the UK? - the cost of living here isn't much different, especially if you have kids (kids clothes, toys etc., are much more expensive here)


----------



## senorat (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheers that will be helpful.In true teacher style, I've already started researching different schools! X


----------



## senorat (Jul 17, 2012)

Guess not very comfortably even up north where we are! Husband is a printer, so not sure of work situation. He did manage to get a job when we lived in Portugal though so you never know!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

....and there's no guarantee both, or either, child will be offered a free place. Many schools are tightening their belts, too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> ....and there's no guarantee both, or either, child will be offered a free place. Many schools are tightening their belts, too.


eggsackerly


that's why I said IF


maybe I should have made it bigger?

*IF*


----------



## senorat (Jul 17, 2012)

brocher said:


> ....and there's no guarantee both, or either, child will be offered a free place. Many schools are tightening their belts, too.


True would not apply for job unless they could guarantee both children a place.checked job ads this year and most say this in job description. Maybe best option is to apply for deputy headship posts. Maybe bigger salary. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

senorat said:


> True would not apply for job unless they could guarantee both children a place.checked job ads this year and most say this in job description. Maybe best option is to apply for deputy headship posts. Maybe bigger salary. Anyone know anything about that?


No, altho the international schools my two attended didnt have deputy heads I dont think???. Times are hard in Spain, so be careful and dont burn your bridges in the UK until you at least have a contract and are happy that you will be able to settle. Bare in mind that your husband may well not get a job, so you'll need to assess your finances accordingly, rather that simply taking a buffer. Also I have a feeling that international schools are now only issuing nine month contracts from September - June, to save money, so I believe you have to reapply for your job - altho I guess as long as the school is ok and you did a good job, that shouldnt be a problem

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> No, altho the international schools my two attended didnt have deputy heads I dont think???. Times are hard in Spain, so be careful and dont burn your bridges in the UK until you at least have a contract and are happy that you will be able to settle. Bare in mind that your husband may well not get a job, so you'll need to assess your finances accordingly, rather that simply taking a buffer. Also I have a feeling that international schools are now only issuing nine month contracts from September - June, to save money, so I believe you have to reapply for your job - altho I guess as long as the school is ok and you did a good job, that shouldnt be a problem
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, exactly - contracts tend to be only School year contracts - Sept to June as you say

& you get 10 payments a year, too - so you'd have to budget for nothing coming in 2 months of the year


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> No, altho the international schools my two attended didnt have deputy heads I dont think???. Times are hard in Spain, so be careful and dont burn your bridges in the UK until you at least have a contract and are happy that you will be able to settle. Bare in mind that your husband may well not get a job, so you'll need to assess your finances accordingly, rather that simply taking a buffer. Also I have a feeling that international schools are now only issuing nine month contracts from September - June, to save money, so I believe you have to reapply for your job - altho I guess as long as the school is ok and you did a good job, that shouldnt be a problem
> 
> Jo xxx




Not them all, only ones you'd be better off NOT working for!


----------



## senorat (Jul 17, 2012)

brocher said:


> Not them all, only ones you'd be better off NOT working for!


That's what I've heard too. Seem to be a large variety and standard of schools. Thank you all for your posts!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Not them all, only ones you'd be better off NOT working for!



I thought this was a loop hole that most had now adopted so as not to have to pay staff thru the summer??????

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> I thought this was a loop hole that most had now adopted so as not to have to pay staff thru the summer??????
> 
> Jo xxx


No, some Spanish International schools have been doing it for years and years. Think it's maybe even legal for one year but after that it contravenes the.... don't know the word - convenio - I thnk.

Schools who do this will be doing other things, illegal - or at least immoral, to "cheat" unsuspecting teachers.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

brocher said:


> No, some Spanish International schools have been doing it for years and years. Think it's maybe even legal for one year but after that it contravenes the.... don't know the word - convenio - I thnk.
> 
> Schools who do this will be doing other things, illegal - or at least immoral, to "cheat" unsuspecting teachers.


Not necessarily. If you employ people on a temporary contract continuously, after a certain time, (previously one year, but according to the "reforma laboral" it was to be increased to two years) you had to give them an indefinite contract. However, in certain businesses, very common in academies where they are closed for one or two months and thus generate no income, you can be employed with a different kind of contract called fijo-discontinuo. It might seem immoral, but many academies are small businesses, if they close during the months of July and August and have no income, it would be very difficult for them to pay a wage plus the social security contributions for someone who is not working. I'm not saying I agree with this practise, but due to the high costs of employing people here, it makes sense to use this alternative because at least the employee has a legal contract, with all the benefits this includes, and they know they will have a job again next term.


----------

